# IRC-Scripting Topic eines Channels in Variable speichern...



## Souly (16. Mai 2004)

z.b: 
1. jemand schreibt "!topicsafe", dann sollte das topic des Channels in einer  Variable gespeichert werden.
2. wie man "!topicadd" macht, also den Text hinter dem bestehenden Topic hinzufügt.

mfg Souly


----------

